# Best Building Department Websites???



## righter101 (Jul 13, 2012)

Hey there everyone.  We have our County website and the buidling department pages but I wanted to get some feedback from everyone on what are some really good websites you have come across for building departments??? Maybe your own, maybe others you have seen.....

Just want to pull some new ideas and work on improving ours.

Much appreciated....

Have a great weekend.


----------



## Daddy-0- (Jul 13, 2012)

Ours is Chesterfield.gov

Go to Building Inspection under the county departments drop down. We have a lot of home owner and code enforcement info. Since we just redid some of it I would also love some feedback from people. Look at it from a homeowner and from a contractors perspective.


----------



## Inspector Gift (Jul 13, 2012)

Great topic, John!

(Our City is substandard, but they are working on it currently.  And our Building pages are awful so I will be eager to see the what examples are shared here.)


----------



## ICE (Jul 13, 2012)

This is the city of Yorba Linda, CA.

http://www.ci.yorba-linda.ca.us/city-departments/community-development/building


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Jul 13, 2012)

It seems most of the websites I use to visit have been updated recently. I like what Chesterfields has done; nice drop down menus and not too much clutter. Unfortunately we have to keep in line with the city's format and therefor not able to compliment Chesterfield's ideas. Us in small jurisdictions wear a few more hats and not able to keep up. I'm told the larger departments have the dedicated man power.

ICE very nice; easy to use, awesome search results.







Francis


----------



## Daddy-0- (Jul 13, 2012)

Francis. We have two full time IT people which is nice.  We do have a large department which allows us to have lots of support personnel. It is also very difficult to get website changes through public affairs and IT. BTW. We will be hiring some inspectors soon if you know anyone in the area who is looking for a change.


----------

